# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Selbsthilfe und Sponsoring

## Anonymous1

*Selbsthilfe-Gruppen sollten jeden Sponsoring-Vertrag veröffentlichen*

*Für besseren Durchblick sorgen*

VON KLAUS-PETER GÖRLITZER

In Zeiten knapper Kassen setzen Patientenverbände zunehmend auf Spenden und Sponsoring. Üppig sprudelnde Industriegelder können jedoch gefährden, was größtes Kapital der Selbsthilfe ist: ihre Glaubwürdigkeit! Deren Spitzenorganisationen, die Bundesarbeitsgemeinschaft Selbsthilfe und der Paritätische Wohlfahrtsverband, wissen das. So haben sie "Leitsätze" beschlossen, um die Unabhängigkeit bei Kooperationen mit Unternehmen zu wahren.

Die Selbstverpflichtung betont die "inhaltliche Neutralität", wörtlich steht in den Leitsätzen: "Die Selbsthilfeorganisation gibt grundsätzlich weder Empfehlungen für einzelne Medikamente, Medikamentengruppen oder Medizinprodukte noch Empfehlungen für bestimmte Therapien oder diagnostische Verfahren." Das klingt restriktiv. Doch die Zurückhaltung wird im nächsten Satz gleich wieder relativiert: "Die Abgabe einer Empfehlung", heißt es da, sei sehr wohl "dann möglich, wenn diese auf dem Bewertungsergebnis anerkannter und neutraler Expertengremien beruht." Unbeantwortet bleibt jedoch die entscheidende Frage: Wer bestimmt denn eigentlich, welche Sachverständigen als "anerkannt" und "neutral" gelten sollen?

Wie viel Geld von wem für welche Zwecke fließt - verbindliche Antworten dazu fordern und fördern die Leitsätze kaum. Beispiel: Sponsoring-Vereinbarungen über "Zuwendungen in nicht unerheblichem Umfang". Dass sie "schriftlich fixiert" und "transparent gemacht werden", steht wohl in den Leitsätzen, doch konkreter werden sie nicht: Weder fordern sie eindeutig, dass die exakten Geldbeträge, die sponsorfreudige Unternehmen beigesteuert haben, veröffentlicht werden müssen, noch regeln sie, wie, wo und wem gegenüber überhaupt Transparenz hergestellt werden soll.

Wer wirklich für Durchblick sorgen will, sollte mehr tun, als es die Leitsätze vorgeben - möglich wäre zum Beispiel: Jeder Sponsoringvertrag geht online, anzuklicken auf der Homepage einer mit Pharmageld bedachten Selbsthilfeorganisation.

Außerdem publiziert sie alljährlich eine Liste, aus der für jedermann ersichtlich wird, welche Firma wofür gezahlt hat. Und wie wenig oder wie stark ein Patientenverband am Tropf der Industrie hängt, lässt sich erst dann einigermaßen abschätzen, wenn er öffentlich beziffert, wie viel Prozent seines Etats durch Spenden und Sponsoring finanziert werden.

----------


## Pinguin

*Selbsthilfegruppen: Unabhängig trotz Industriesponsoring?*

Hierzu passt auch *diese* Darstellung. Und was bedeutet das nun letztendlich für unsere Wahrnehmung? Und das noch.

*"Von der besten Gesellschaft sagte man: ihr Gespräch ist unterrichtend, ihr Schweigen bildend"*
(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

----------

